# Las bicis olímpicas



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

London 2012 Olympic Mountain Biking Preview: The Contenders (Men) | MBR
Bueno, no todas, algunas...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

muy bueno, y ganó una fullsusser (según esto porque no alcancé a ver la carrera)
por cierto, alguien la pudo ver?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> muy bueno, y ganó una fullsusser (según esto porque no alcancé a ver la carrera)
> por cierto, alguien la pudo ver?


Yo no pude ver la de hombres... vi la de Damas. Estuvo un poco aburrida en el sentido de que Bresset tomo la punta temprano y no la solto. Le saco un buen trecho a Spitz y Gould.

Interesante que Schurter no solo anda en 650B.. ademas trae tubulares (Dugast no hace clinchers, o si?)


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

Warp said:


> Interesante que Schurter no solo anda en 650B.. ademas trae tubulares (Dugast no hace clinchers, o si?)


 fuera de los tubulares de schurter, nada interesante; puro pan con lo mismo


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*A.t.m.*

Estimados ciclistas :

A mi me gustaron mucho las dos competencias Olímpicas de mtbike .

BICIS.- Preciosas , eficientes , rápidas con lo mejor de la actual tecnología para bicis de xc , seguramente algunas son todavía prototipos , me da igual si son 29ers , 650b o 27.5 o 26 inches todas están y ruedan de pocas tuercas.

CICLISTAS .- La crema y nata del ciclismo xc universal , los de adelante definitivamente en otro nivel , me dio mucho gusto por Hermida muy buen lugar a pesar de su veteranía , ni hablar Julien ya vio pasar sus mejores días , desde la primera vuelta se vio que no estaba para competir por las medallas y se auto-aplicó el DNF también conocido como el chicken way ,otro que dio buena carrera fue Coloma , por otro lado a la respetable edad de 35 y 36 años respectivamente los veteranazos Kabush y Wells tuvieron un resultadazo , normalmente estos dos siempre la andan rompiendo en USA/Canadá pero no en Europa.

En lo que respecta a las damitas o seasé la competencia femenil también se noto que Gunn Rita Dahle y Flesj quien sabe que.....ya también vio pasar sus días de gloria y desde la primera vuelta en que azotó gacho ya no se recupero y mejor decidió aplicar el DNF , la americana Gould dio un campanazo ya que aunque es muy competitiva nunca había estado a esos niveles , mis respetos para la alemana Sabine Spitz, conseguir una gran medalla de plata a su edad tiene su gran mérito , a esa edad algunas ya son abuelas, yo le tenía mucha fe a la Kalentieva para podium , se quedo cerca con su cuarto lugar , me sigue convenciendo de todos modos y aunque quedará en último yo estoy con la Kalentieva en la mente.

CIRCUITO .- Super , number one, tiene todo lo necesario para ser un verdadero circuito cross country , bien diseñado y se ve que requiere manejo en algunas partes , corazón/pulmones/piernas en otras , además cubierto en todo el trayecto por las cámaras de TV de tal forma , que se pudo disfrutar en todo momento de los diferentes aspectos de la carrera , las tomas desde arriba simplemente sensacionales , la transmisión televisiva ahí queda para quien la quiera superar .

Los británicos demostraron con esa transmisión que, si se le puede sacar jugo comercial a las competencias de mtb en la modalidad de xc en circuitos cortos , demandantes y bien cubiertos por las cámaras de tv , en ningún momento se vuelve aburrido para quien no conoce el deporte.

LOS COMENTARISTAS .- Me voy a referir solamente a los de México que escuche por TDN y TVC Dep , malísimos..... no tienen NPI del deporte del mountain bike , hablaban tontería tras tontería, bueno....uno llegó a decir que a lo largo del recorrido había mecánicos para auxiliar a los corredores porque se les rompían mucho las horquillas ja ja ja yo casi me hago pipí y popó de la risa , otra ..... que en las bajadas técnicas alcanzaban los 80/90 kms. por hora , además confundían a los competidores que daba gusto , a Kulhavy varias veces lo confundieron con Absalon ja ja ja .

saludos 
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Interesante el comentario de Kulhavy: “I still don’t know which bike will be better in London. It’s a big problem for me because I tried the hardtail and the Epic. I will decide perhaps three days before the race. The track is fast with sharp corners, so the hardtail is better there because it’s shorter and better for corners. But some sections are really dangerous for getting a flat tyre.”

Eso (ponchadura) fue exactamente lo que le pasó a Absalon y el rodo en una hardtail. Parece ser que la sección técnica de esta pista totalmente artificial cobro sus regalías a los que no traían suspensión trasera.

Me pregunto que tanto puede ayudarte a evitar una ponchadura en una pista como esta, una suspensión de recorrido tan pequeño como el de una Epic (¿90-100 mm? no lo se, no uso/conozco estas bicis)

Saludos,


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Eso (ponchadura) fue exactamente lo que le pasó a Absalon y el rodo en una hardtail. Parece ser que la sección técnica de esta pista totalmente artificial cobro sus regalías a los que no traían suspensión trasera.
> Saludos,


No estoy 100% seguro, pero creo que el único con doble susp era Kulhavy, eso sí, muchas 29's y las 27.5's del equipo suizo.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

yo la vi por partes pero el final desgraciadamente no lo vi porque la señal de internet era pesima, pero segun lei como fueron las cosas y lo que mas o menos nos interesa a nosotros los mountain bikers que no somos profesionales son las bicis, creo que la revista mountain bike action tuvo una reseña de la bici specialized 29er epic decian que era la mejor bici que habian probado hasta la fecha que practicamente todo lo hacia bien,y la bici del schurter 27.5 interesante y fontana el italiano con 29er hardtail, hermida el español que era el que yo queria que ganara porque me cae muy bien y es un gran tipo con una hardtail 26 sin nada especial entro a nada del 3 lugar, y aqui la gran pregunta, que tanto es en ciclismo de montaña el corredor y que tanto la bici? en el ciclismo de ruta como que ya llegaron al tope las bicis, son todas casi iguales con casi la misma tecnologia, pero en el mountain bike hay muchas variantes nuevas que se van desarrollando y otras mejorando y bueno ahi esta mi pregunta no se que opinen, a y los gringos se han de estar cagando por lo menos los hombres, porque por mas que intentan no ganan en competencias olimpicas nada en un deporte que se dice nacio en california USA, saludos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

brunomu said:


> y aqui la gran pregunta, que tanto es en ciclismo de montaña el corredor y que tanto la bici? en el ciclismo de ruta como que ya llegaron al tope las bicis, son todas casi iguales con casi la misma tecnologia, pero en el mountain bike hay muchas variantes nuevas que se van desarrollando y otras mejorando y bueno ahi esta mi pregunta no se que opinen


Ya varias veces se ha tocado el tema en este foro y creo que sin duda alguna la conclusión es que, no solo en montaña sino en cualquier tipo de ciclismo, lo más importante y por mucho es el que pedalea, o sea, la persona. Que nos gusta satisfacer nuestros instintos consumista y machista de "my c0ck is much bigger than yours" y presumir nuestros juguetes y nuestro conocimiento enciclopédico al respecto (aunque rodemos solo de vez en cuando), ya es otra cuestión. Igual, como alguien lo mencionaba, de una rodada no hay mucho qué decir, en cambio discutir sobre componentes, materiales, cuadros, suspensiones, marcas, gramos, tecnologías y demás, resulta más entretenido.

En cuanto al tope de las bicis de ruta... no sé, ciertamente estan muy avanzadas, pero por ejemplo, apenas le están entrando a los frenos de disco (Colnago con la C59), al menos para bicis de producción masiva. No tardarán en seguir otros, supongo. Luego está la opción de los mandos electrónicos, aunque resulta una opción todavía costosa. En fin, quizá sean menos pero también tienen sus opciones.


----------

